
Lone Hacker 'Guccifer 2.0' Claims Responsibility for DNC Breach - wpBenny
http://www.wptv.com/newsy/lone-hacker-guccifer-20-claims-responsibility-for-dnc-breach
======
NN88
I'll believe it when I see it. I've seen too many connections to russian intel
outfits here.

